# Need opinions on sheep sleeping shack!



## TeamChaos (Aug 9, 2012)

Ha ha ha, I had no idea what to title this, so I went for the tongue twister.

A few months back, my two sheep stopped going in to their pen in the barn at nite. I think it was a combination of things, most of which were suggested by the smart folks on this board (too hot, against the new ewe's wilder nature, new animal traffic etc. etc.). They've been safe and happy to lounge in the pasture behind the barn for the overnite, but lately they've been sleeping under my hen house. The hen house is raised about 4 ft off the ground and has a fenced enclosure off the back of it. The gate is off the enclosure as the ladies are allowed to free range right now. The sheep really like the enclosure part- I think it makes them feel safe without being locked in, it's certainly cooler in that spot and they've got a roof over their heads. Is it appropriate to let them sleep there? The chicken food is given out in the coop, so there isn't any feeder the sheep can raid. There is a pail of oyster shell out there, but I haven't noticed them messing with it. When I muck the coop out, there is some unavoidable spill over and I don't know if sheep would eat chicken poop, the occasional spilled pellet or wood shavings and end up sick from it... I crawled under the coop to make sure that the sheep weren't eating anything off the coop itself and they haven't been. If it's not a dangerous situation for them, I rather like the idea of having two "watch sheep" near my ladies and I think in winter when the panels go up over the fence, the sheep will be efficient heaters should they choose to stay there. Any opinions welcome, I'm going to try to get a picture of them in their "sleep shack". Thanks!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 9, 2012)

I think it sounds fine!


----------



## Alice Acres (Aug 9, 2012)

Sounds good. I bet my sheep would like it. 
Nice and cool with good ventilation. With this heat we have been having, it could have been a life saving choice!


----------

